# Pleco collection



## tobalman (Mar 31, 2006)

Enjoy

I'm currently enter this one in Canada Pleco site

http://www.canadapleco.com/showthread.php?t=2654

Please support me and vote for my L144 picture #7










Thank you and enjoy.

L24










L25










L114










LDA105


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

pic 7 is not L114 you mean the bristlenose?


----------



## tobalman (Mar 31, 2006)

Sorry I meant the blue/black eyed long fins BN pleco.



Holidays said:


> pic 7 is not L114 you mean the bristlenose?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

great shot...








*Hope ya don't mind, I adjusted it a bit...

nice collection too.


----------



## tobalman (Mar 31, 2006)

Somehow I missed this,

Thank you for your kind word, and yes your touch up make the yellow every nice and intense.



Riceburner said:


> great shot...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wing (Feb 12, 2012)

Congrat. you won the contest over there. What a nice shot of BN pleco, good job.
Just curious asking that what did you win in the contest?


tobalman said:


> Enjoy
> 
> I'm currently enter this one in Canada Pleco site
> 
> ...


----------



## tobalman (Mar 31, 2006)

I won one year free subscribe of this

https://www.amazonascustomerservice.com/subscribe/index2.php?tracking_code=Q12A18


----------



## wing (Feb 12, 2012)

That's cool.


tobalman said:


> I won one year free subscribe of this
> 
> https://www.amazonascustomerservice.com/subscribe/index2.php?tracking_code=Q12A18


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

Hong your pics are all so good! Wish I had a quarter of your skills. 

Your subscripton has been sent in. 

For anyone else interests that magazine is really nice. The latest issue was dedicated to shrimp keeping. I think there were about 6 or so articles on different freshwater shrimp Really nice magazine and quality print.


----------



## tobalman (Mar 31, 2006)

Thank you Rich, Cannot wait to receive the magazine.



CanadaPleco said:


> Hong your pics are all so good! Wish I had a quarter of your skills.
> 
> Your subscripton has been sent in.
> 
> For anyone else interests that magazine is really nice. The latest issue was dedicated to shrimp keeping. I think there were about 6 or so articles on different freshwater shrimp Really nice magazine and quality print.


----------



## olvap377 (Aug 27, 2011)

Those are some beautiful pleco

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------

